# Opinions for G Scale Metal Wheels



## bobnfrances (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm ready to purchase aluminum or steel wheels & I'm not sure if there are any opinions as to which is best. Please let me know if LGB, or other manufacturers are same; or if there are any I should stay away from.
Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This is your second thread with an almost identical question. Multiple threads lead to confusion. Delete one and concentrate on the other.

You can always add to your original question in the first thread.

Every manufacturer has wheel styles that will work. It is all about what you want and are willing to pay.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

And you want me to email you the answer! I dunno I used Aristo...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The answer is 42, I read the book and watched the movie.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

*Greg Raymond Wheels*

I have no experience but these come recommended. And have many styles to meet your needs.
http://www.audiomobiles.com/trains/trainwheels.html


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used Gary's wheels a lot and like them.


----------



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

Bachmann metal wheels do me just fine. They are fairly inexpensive and do not rust when left outside. I have never had a bad set (as some other members have).


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, I also have been using Bachmann wheels for years. Used them for freight cars and no problems for me either. 
Bob, I have also used LGB BB wheels where electric pick up was desired, more pricy of course.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I have used Bachmann wheels. 10 years and no problems plus the price is right


----------



## djacobsen (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been using B-mann wheels, purchased second hand when someone upgraded to "better" wheel set's. I'm quite happy with them.
My exception's were purchasing metal wheel set's from HLW to upgrade my HLW rolling stock that came with plastic wheels & some LGB BB wheel set's to provide track power to a Chicken Dance box car.

Dave


----------

